# Hookah smoking



## cemab4y (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone here, enjoy the unique pleasures of hookah smoking?  I discovered this wonderful smoking experience, when I lived in Saudi Arabia     (1997).  I have a collection of polished silver hookahs, and I enjoy to smoke them with fruit flavored tobacco.

Hookah is like bowling. You can do it alone, but it is much more fun with a group. I belong to a hookah club in Washington DC, and we meet at hookah lounges, and smoke the hookah, and chat for hours.


----------



## RJS (Jul 30, 2009)

Is that the thing where people share the same mouth piece?


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 30, 2009)

There are several different kinds of hookahs. You can get a 1-hose, 2-hose, 3-hose, or 4-hose. Also if multiple people share the same hose, each person uses a personal plastic mouthpiece, that you attach to the steel tip, when it is your turn to smoke.
see

Hookah Forum (Powered by Invision Power Board)


----------



## Sirius (Jul 30, 2009)

I love the hooka. I'm still trying to get my friends to stop calling it the 'bong with hoses'.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 30, 2009)

I too partake of the Hookah. A good friend and Brother brought me back a pipe and tobacco from Dubi. The wife and I enjoy its relaxing qualities and the fact that it smells like insence when its lit!

We are curently enjoying a watermelon flavored tobacco.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh yeah.  That was my best friend back in Kuwait in 2000.  Good stuff.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 31, 2009)

I did in the sixtey's!! no wait I am only 31 it was early 90's then I guess. 
All this houkah talk though makes me want another it was about the smoothest smoking apparatus I have ever used.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 31, 2009)

rhitland said:


> ...it was about the smoothest smoking apparatus I have ever used.



I take it you've used quite a few smoking apparati?


----------



## rhitland (Jul 31, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> I take it you've used quite a few smoking apparati?



had to figure out what I preferred! 

that is why I chew tobaco now


----------



## JTM (Aug 1, 2009)

i just got a hookah.  i've done it for a long time, but i just became an owner around a month ago. 

the best way to do it is to get high quality tobacco + a few shots of everclear in the water.

sit back and enjoy.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 1, 2009)

JTM said:


> i just got a hookah.  i've done it for a long time, but i just became an owner around a month ago.
> 
> the best way to do it is to get high quality tobacco + a few shots of everclear in the water.
> 
> sit back and enjoy.



Interesting, I would have never thought to try and put Everclear in the bowl water. How much should be used?


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 2, 2009)

Looks like I have found more hookah-philes than I imagined!  I belong to a hookah club in Washington DC. We meet at hookah lounges in the area, and light up several hookahs, and enjoy.  There are some excellent hookah lounges in the Washington DC metro area. My wife likes the moroccan food, that they serve.


----------



## Scotty32 (Aug 4, 2009)

Friends of mine had a hookah a long time ago, but I can't really remember much of it.


----------



## RedTemplar (Aug 6, 2009)

Scotty32Âº said:


> Friends of mine had a hookah a long time ago, but I can't really remember much of it.



What were you smokin'?
I must admit brothers that all this talk about hookahs, hoses, and smoking has not been about the subject I thought of when first mentioned.


----------



## cemab4y (Aug 7, 2009)

I only use tobacco in my hookah.  There are many flavors, orange, vanilla, strawberry, etc. You can combine tobaccos, and smoke kiwi-grapefruit. There is even a "cola" flavored tobacco. Hookah tobacco is "shag" cut, little strips like cole-slaw. And the tobacco is mixed with glycerin and molasses, and fruit flavorings.

You have to slow down, and spend a half-hour or so, just savoring the hookah. There is a whole ritual of filling the glass jar with water, and packing the bowl. Then you cover the bowl with aluminum foil, and set a glowing coal on top.

You relax, and listen to the bubbles in the glass jar, as you draw the smoke up through the water.

With a group of friends, you can enjoy conversation, while you pass the hose around.


----------



## JTM (Aug 7, 2009)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Interesting, I would have never thought to try and put Everclear in the bowl water. How much should be used?



I personally use vodka, and like 6-7 shots.  it gives it quite a bite if you aren't prepared for it. 

you won't get drunk on it or anything.

i would be wary of putting straight everclear and no water, as the alcohol is going straight into your bloodstream..




also, i only ever use just plain tobacco, none of the other stuff.  fruity flavored stuff, yes, but that's it.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 16, 2009)

theres a hookah lounge in the stockyards in fortworth


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 16, 2009)

Continuing my list of awesomely against the rules things we did when I was a staffer at scout camp:

Pretty much we could barely smoke in our campsite-- it was preferred that we didn't smoke on property, but I figured I had been kick out of classier places than that and they weren't going to keep me from my cigars and corn cob pipe.

Several staffers, however, believed in the awesome healing powers of the hookah, and yes I will agree it was the smoothest smoke I had ever imbibed.


----------



## rhitland (Nov 17, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> theres a hookah lounge in the stockyards in fortworth



lets go I need a toke


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 17, 2009)

name the day


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 18, 2009)

rhitland said:


> lets go I need a toke



I'm game.


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 18, 2009)

lets do it then


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Nov 19, 2009)

Im in college...what do you think??


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 19, 2009)

Texas_Justice85 said:


> Im in college...what do you think??



You up for a drive to Ft Worth?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 20, 2009)

> You up for a drive to Ft Worth?



i already live here..


----------



## Texas_Justice85 (Nov 20, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> You up for a drive to Ft Worth?



 :17:


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 21, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> i already live here..



Did I quote your post.. ?


----------



## LRG (Nov 22, 2009)

Can someone explain this a little better. Is it like green tea 100times?


----------



## scottmh59 (Nov 22, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Did I quote your post.. ?



thats a good question...?


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 22, 2009)

LRG said:


> Can someone explain this a little better. Is it like green tea 100times?



lolz.


----------



## LRG (Nov 22, 2009)

haha, i just purchased an inexpensive one. with, well i have no idea:34:


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 22, 2009)

LRG said:


> haha, i just purchased an inexpensive one. with, well i have no idea:34:



Awesome.  Let's imbibe sometime when I'm home.


----------

